

Running website forked - Hosted & "hackable" nodejs Twitter streamer - NHQ
http://www.nonblocking.io/2010/08/future-is-here-i-just-forked-running.html

======
marknutter
I have a feeling we're going to see a great wave of applications coming online
aimed at creating realtime versions of the stuff that's already popular out
there. Think of node.js Ebay bidding, project management, dating sites, etc.

